# New to photography



## ChefCanon (Dec 15, 2011)

In search of some advice and general feedback. Picked up a Canon 60D on the desire to have a "nice" camera lol. Been playing with it since.







Would cropping out part of the bottom enhance pic 1?


----------



## SCraig (Dec 15, 2011)

The first one looks remarkably like something from the Nashville Zoo.  I think I shot that same lantern in front of that same grass once


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 15, 2011)

Because indeed it is  - First place I took my new camera lol


----------



## SCraig (Dec 15, 2011)

ChefCanon said:


> Because indeed it is  - First place I took my new camera lol


I live a couple of miles from it and have an annual membership so I'm over there a lot.    It's a great place to kill a couple of hours.

Are you in Nashville?


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 15, 2011)

Same here - Got the annual membership so I need to pay for it by going. I wish they would bring something new and exciting there. I'm actually about an hour south of nashville near Columbia. What do you recommend for camera shops? Looking to do a little lens shopping.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 15, 2011)

ChefCanon said:


> Same here - Got the annual membership so I need to pay for it by going. I wish they would bring something new and exciting there. I'm actually about an hour south of nashville near Columbia. What do you recommend for camera shops? Looking to do a little lens shopping.


We do a lot of work in Mt. Pleasant so I get down that way from time to time.

There's only one decent camera shop in Nashville and that's Durys.  They are pretty expensive but the only other options are the department stores and Wolf Camera.  Personally I order all of my stuff from url=http://www.bhphotovideo.com/]B&H Photo Video[/url] or Adorama.  Both provide great servers, are absolutely reliable, and have very good prices.

Give me a shout next time you go to the zoo.  If I can get away for a little while I'll meet you and at least say hi.


----------



## MaoZeBong (Dec 16, 2011)

ive always loved shots of running water. i really like how the sunlight caught the droplets in the air.


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

ya i saw durys i was sure they would be a bit expensive though having a local contact is always nice. 

i was very pleased with the shot and sbsolutely amazed with what 1/80000th of a second can do lol


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats on the new Canon 60D.

Joel


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks much, It amazing how much cameras have evolved. I remember my old Powershot S&P i had about 7 years ago


----------



## Zydeco (Dec 23, 2011)

I absolutely love the way you captured the running water in #2! Especially the white droplets against the black rock.


----------

